# Healing and Wellbeing > General Health >  >  The fibromyalgia thread

## Total Eclipse

There are a lot of studies that show lots of people with fibro also tend to get anxiety. Here is a daily check-in thread. How's everyone today? How has your pain been? What did you do to cope?

----------


## PinkButterfly

I suffer from Fibro for me massaging those really painful areas I can reach or use a heating pad for me ice is like sticking a knife through my skin and into my muscles.  Stretching and sometimes a nice hot shower I do know that getting into a pool of warm water helps but I don't have a pool.

----------


## Pinky

I went to a family house yesterday and am so sore I can barely move. I've tried to explain to my friends that more exercise does not mean I'll lessen the pain, but they don't understand and think I'm lazy. Grrrrr. Today I'm icing myself and than heat.... resting.  ::(:

----------


## Total Eclipse

> I went to a family house yesterday and am so sore I can barely move. I've tried to explain to my friends that more exercise does not mean I'll lessen the pain, but they don't understand and think I'm lazy. Grrrrr. Today I'm icing myself and than heat.... resting.



That's not good  ::(:  Get the rest you need  :Hug:

----------


## PinkButterfly

Fibro Flare was horrible on weds! Ugh felt like I had been stabbed all over and every muscle was pulled or pinched!

----------


## Wishie

My neck is fucking killing me today

----------


## Total Eclipse

> My neck is fucking killing me today



I hope your neck feels better soon  ::(:   :Hug:  

I have a random fever and can't lift my head without bad pain  ::(:

----------


## Total Eclipse

Migraine: It hurts to even sit-up and feels like I'm going to throw up over everything and faint from pain >.<

----------


## Oriongrifs

The track at Saratoga is a ramshackle pile of kindling- wood, and the climate is hot and humid. 
Just married movie porn Tiny [BEEP] tubes   They cant have anything to put down yet, before the trials begun.   You tuve porno Porn umds   How [BEEP] it seems, Alice said to herself, to be going messages for a rabbit!  Hdfree porn Lesbianpornvideos.vom   At the very beginning of the seventeenth century it underwent a siege of three weeks and lost 13, 000 people, the casualties of war proper being assisted by famine and disease. 
Big cock lesbians Groping sex videos   I believe my Balloon will just go into that Pot!   Sexy naked teen sex  The two men went back to their game.   Doctor No came within three steps of them and stopped.  Busty teen porn star Sexy zombie porn Horny pictures 
Asian shemale lesbian porn Free full lenght porn movies   Her lips are curved and her face beams with happiness.   Angela crystal porn star Cute girl sucking big cock   There was springing up a choppy wind, and I could not leave the helm.  Porn hamster Britney fake porn spear video   His heart missed a beat and then began pounding so that he had to breathe deeply to quieten it. 
Aben porn Best tight pussies   She gave a little scream and wrenched his head away by the hair.   Free sex cam video  Arthur was expected at five oclock, so a little before that time we visited the death chamber.   Alas for that accursed time They bore thee oer the billow, From Love to titled age and crime, And an unholy pillow-From me, and from our misty clime, Where weeps the silver willow!  New lesbain porn Older women anal porn Black wet porn 
Japanese porn mobile Rocket power porn   Valdemar) was entirely willing that I should make the experiment of mesmerizing him in his then condition.   Ladyboy tube porn Cute sex videos   What is the meaning of yonder singular building?  Friend lesbian porn Free [BEEP] porn thumbnail thumbnail   You really want me to make that one fatter? 
Hardcore lesbian forced Black porn actress   For over and over again have I seen similar instances of womans kindness.   Sexy older men porn  Ive used bigger guns when Ive had to-the.   The light and warmth and the Counts courteous welcome seemed to have dissipated all my doubts and fears.  Hardcore porn tumblr Free old granny porn videos Black gay porn images 
Forced hardcore porn Teen lesbian sex   However, it was over at last, and they sat down again in a ring, and begged the Mouse to tell them something more.   Vintage porn movie tubes Free asian hardcore porn movie   And now at the dead hour of the night, amid the dreadful silence of that old house, so strange a noise as this excited me to uncontrollable terror.  Clip full porn video Free sex cam videos   They scanned the menu and both decided on broiled lobster followed by a rare steak with native vegetables. 
Black porn star pussy Mexican lesbian porn videos   All is well and the whole plan has gone splendidly.   Chiquita lopez porno  In certain types of operation, we are constantly finding that they have been there before us.   They havent got Brains, any of them, only grey fluff thats blown into their heads by mistake, and they dont Think, but if it goes on snowing for another six weeks or so, one of them will begin to say to himself: Eeyore cant be so very much too Hot about three oclock in the morning.  Taiwan sex video Big cock tranny webcam Gilf porno 
Hot naked sex pictures Caught having gay sex videos   Then he turned to Arthur, and said to him, Come, my child, take her hand in yours, and kiss her on the forehead, and only once.   Crissy morgan porn star Jennifer lopez porn sexo xxx   Then he dragged the man across the floor to the porthole and, sweating with the effort, heaved him up into the porthole and pushed him through.  Interraciales porn relatos Big [BEEP] anal porn videos   He gave a short smile which embraced them both and walked with an unhurried gait towards the caisse. 
Girl pusy Asian porn cam   Ive got other plans, he said.   [BEEP] and pusy  Finally, Bond felt it was time to explain the actual mechanics of the game.   He came on with me to Hillingham, and found that, by Lucys discretion, her mother was lunching out, so that we were alone with her.  Gay man porn site Xxxsex free Hot girl tight pussy 
Lesbian teen girls nude Young teen [BEEP] big cock   About noon she got into a sort of lethargy which we did not like.   Big cock twink pics Mommy porn tube   Why dis berry curous sarcumstance, pon my word-dares a great big nail in de skull, what fastens ob it on to de tree.  Gay porn deaths Young tight [BEEP] sex videos   Worked at Harolds Club for a bit. 
Alex jordan porn star Porno xnxc   There were a thousand futile attempts to answer the queryon the part of the most illustrious mathematicians, and when at length, an undeniable soloution was discovered, men found that the wings of a bird had given it with absoloute precisionrvrt since the first bird had traversed the air.   Nude model websites  He replied, without turning round, that they had all flown away.   We said nothing at the time, however.  Female orgasm clips Tight little shaved pussy Huge anal cream pie 
Free sex video lesbian Jays porn   Bond sneered at himself for the lie.   Married guys gay porn Nepal sex video   And a more strange narrative than the two between them unfold it has not been my lot to come across.  Lesbian best Porno a   Thats a lot of money, said Bond. 
Sexy lesbian moms Free porn giant cocks   Then he said bravely, Yes, and then, still more bravely, Quite so.   Blue iris porn  They said they wanted to make love to me.   The conventional parabola - sentiment, the touch of the hand, the kiss, the passionate kiss, the feel of the body, the climax in the bed, then more bed, then less bed, then the boredom, the tears and the final bitterness - was to him shameful and hypocritical.  Tube lez Hitchhiking porn Anime porn gang bang 
Single mom sex videos Pron tub   For that, Mister Bond, whether you like it or not, is the essence of temporal power.   Large porn sex videos Housewife sex videos   What a fine fellow is Quincey!  Little tight [BEEP] xxx Gay couples porn   One and all we felt that the holy calm that lay like sunshine over the wasted face and form was only an earthly token and symbol of the calm that was to reign for ever. 
Free mobile fuck Wendy williams porno   But ours is that which went by the name of Antiochia Epidaphne, from its vicinity to the little village of Daphne, where stood a temple to that divinity.   Gay wrestler porn  The box we seek is to be landed in Varna, and to be given to an agent, one Ristics who will there present his credentials.   The other side of the mountains was in deep violet shadow.  Hardcore amatuer porn Free teen porn movie preview Amiture homemade porn 
Tight pussies get fucked Hot porn game   But the moment of escape had arrived.   High school tight pussy Top model nude   I wondered what it was, said Tigger.  Julianne moore porno Free free sex videos   Although upreared upon the summit of a wave more than a hundred times her own altitude, her apparent size exceeded that of any ship of the line or East Indiaman in existence. 
Sexy black men with big cocks Lesibean sex   Saye is an alias for Jack Spang, a suspected gangster who was mentioned in the Kefauver Report but who has no criminal record.   Sexy sex videos  Having inherited his estate, all went well with me for years.   When the Professor locked the door he gave the key to Arthur.  Orn tub Porn teen tiny Monster sized dicks 
Tight [BEEP] pussies Lesbians hard core sex   If Shy Smile won, Leiter would go to the Stewards, expose the ringer, and Tingaling Bell would never ride again.   Asian porn star lesbian Black gf sex videos   My pets, of course, were made to feel the change in my disposition.  Tila tequila sex videos Sexy anime porn pictures   For a few moments Bond sat motionless, gazing out of the window across the dark sea, then he shoved the bundle of banknotes under the pillow of the ornate single bed, cleaned his teeth, turned out the lights and climbed with relief between the harsh French sheets. 
Feet threesome porn Porn proposal   She nationalized the industry and protected the birds, and slowly, very slowly, the supplies built up again.   Porno vidoes  Oh, the honey-bees are gumming On their little wings, and humming That the summer, which is coming, Will be fun.   I will not pursue these guesses-for I have no right to call them more-since the shades of reflection upon which they are based are scarcely of sufficient depth to be appreciable by my own intellect, and since I could not pretend to make them intelligible to the understanding of another.  Old and young sex videos Lesbian flash vids Massive cock in tiny pussy 
Hot import models nude Instant pass porn   Then his wrists sprang suddenly upwards on his knee.   Mature ladies porn videos Free brunette teen porn   The undertaker had certainly done his work well, for the room was turned into a small chapelle ardente.  A really big dick Carmen electra porno   There are days for us, in which we can make ready our plan. 
Grandmas porno Latina foot fetish pics   This would really jolt Le Chiffre.   Shaved [BEEP] fucked  His voice was weak and now that the girl had gone he was half-lying with his head against the door.   I might have known, said Eeyore.  Soft core porn movie Download free porn clip Free henti porn videos 
Big cock little tits Free sex moviez   The cushions we probed with the fine long needles you have seen me employ.   Pictures of tight asian pussy Black celebrity porno   Now the eyes and the great triangular beak were right out of the water and the beak was reaching up for his feet.  Lil kim porno Hot tub sex video   And the voice again said to me as I gazed: Is it not-oh!

----------


## Sk1n1m1n

Waiting for diagnosis


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## cerulean

> Waiting for diagnosis
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



Did you ever speak with your doctor?

----------


## Total Eclipse

I did a lot of cleaning last week and am covering in bruising and sore. Lots of bathing and comfort tea.

----------

